# Sushi



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Had it for lunch today. Sometimes I don't think it can get better but go 3+ weeks without and it does.

:bow: :bow:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Sushi seems to be one of my favorite types of food now? I went to this great all you an eat sushi restaurant in Markharm (On) and have to say that not only was it the best sushi I had ever eaten, it was the most enjoyable restaurant experiences I've had in a long time! The price $19.95 for everything on the menu, unlimited! :banana: What a deal! :banana:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

$19.95 for everything on the menu? Either that's the deal of the century, or you ate some really cheap fish.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

nine said:


> $19.95 for everything on the menu? Either that's the deal of the century, or you ate some really cheap fish.


Honestly, it really was the freshest tasting sushi I ever had. It really does sound to good to be true doesn't it? 

I can't remember the name of the place?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

some sushi doesn`t have fish. Can`t eat it for lunch, my stomach just can`t handle raw fish `til dinner time or later. I easily go months without it, not really my fav Japanese food. Sushi seems to be kinda fashionable these days outside Japan. There are several kinds of sushi too...some regional types that may not be prepared the way it is known in other countries... you know, raw fish on a small slab of rice.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Damn, uncooked fish just isn't appealing to me no matter how trendy it is. Come to think of it, fish that isn't breaded and deep-fried isn't appealing to me. :smile:

Jim


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> Damn, uncooked fish just isn't appealing to me no matter how trendy it is. Come to think of it, fish that isn't breaded and deep-fried isn't appealing to me. :smile:
> 
> Jim


It's not about being trendy. I don't eat "raw fish", as you put it, as a dare to show all of my friends how cool I am. Japanese food is fantastic. 

You should try it sometime. You might be surprised at how much you like it. I was turned off of it for a long time due to the common "raw fish" reservations, but once I had it I was hooked. 

And if you like things breaded and deep fried, they have that for you too (tempura).


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I have tried it - I hate it...it's no big deal. And I didn't mean to insinuate that people who like it only like it because it's trendy - not at all. But that doesn't mean that it isn't trendy at the moment, because it is. :smile:

Jim


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

If it's trendy now, then it's been trendy for 10 years. It's exactly the same as it's always been as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey nine,

Enjoy your sushi.

Jim


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Had it for lunch today. Sometimes I don't think it can get better but go 3+ weeks without and it does.
> 
> :bow: :bow:


So where do you go for sushi Jeff? I like Hiro's downtown (or that other one at Banker's Hall ain't bad either). Best bang for your buck sushi in Calgary IMO is Wasabi (beside Guitarworks on 16th). Massive pieces of good quality sashimi. Most of those all you can eat places have a bunch of rules and want to feed you full of rice. I don't mind paying extra to get what I want. If you want to be truly amazed try Tojo's in Vancouver sometime.

Now you've gone and made me hungry. 

Drool 

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> So where do you go for sushi Jeff? I like Hiro's downtown (or that other one at Banker's Hall ain't bad either). Best bang for your buck sushi in Calgary IMO is Wasabi (beside Guitarworks on 16th). Massive pieces of good quality sashimi. Most of those all you can eat places have a bunch of rules and want to feed you full of rice. I don't mind paying extra to get what I want. If you want to be truly amazed try Tojo's in Vancouver sometime.
> 
> Now you've gone and made me hungry.
> 
> ...


So far my favorite and regular place is Sakana Grill. Though that place on 4th St and 23rd(??) is pretty darn good as well.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> Hey nine,
> 
> Enjoy your sushi.
> 
> Jim


Thanks, Jim, I will.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Massive pieces of good quality sashimi.


I'm never a fan of big pieces. There's something very undignified about jamming a giant piece of food into your mouth and then finding it hard to chew due to there being no more room in there. And you can't really bite any sushi in half, so it's all going in at once whether you like it or not. Haha.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

had no idea Japanese were such big noodle eaters `til I got here. Lots of kinds of noodles. Tepanyaki is great...like the Benny Hana restaurants, grilled meat...yaki niku... places are fun, customers cook it themselves on a small grill at the table...but I always leave smelling like bacon. Niku Jagga is nice, Okonomiyaki is great...no raw fish, anyways...like I said...not all sushi has fish, they have a lot of rolled sushi that contains vegetables, natto maki is about the only way I can eat those fermented soy beans without regurgitating them, don`t like sea pineapple either. don`t know how I lived without miso soup as well...but the Japanese have a varied diet and believe it or not...not all natives like raw fish ! Izakaiyas are a blast...kinda like brasseries...cheap, noisy and always full on Friday nights...they serve all kinds of food. The first Izakaiya I went to drink served the deep fried backbone of mackeral fish along side the tempura...and the foreigners all cringed, but the students said to try it...and every time after than, the foreigners were fighting over who got the bones. If you want a good calcium hit...eat shrimps with the shell on...do it all the time now.

There are, however, certain things I just will not eat...grilled sparrow, squid gizzards, cod fish sperm sacks and tuna eyes...and I ain`t makin` this up...feelin` queazy yet? Whale falls into that catagory too...though it looks so much like tuna, I may have eaten it without knowing. A doctor I know once took me and an Aussie girl to a high class place that served us a fish he pointed to in the aquarium, and it was still moving as we were eating it.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Noodles are what enticed me into eating Japanese food. My friends would go out for sushi and I'd always just order beef udon soup or something. Man, I love udon noodles. They're so substantial!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my girlfriend and i are sashimi (raw fish) fanatics - we never tire of it.

however, its just way too expensive to go to japanese restaurants, so we buy it fresh at the st lawrence market and enjoy it at home with sushi rolls and white wine.

actually, the entire band is getting together for a sashimi feast tomorrow!

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I find Japanese food to be quite inexpensive compared to eating out at other places. Then again, I'm not one of those people that can pop down sushi like it's going out of style. A couple of rolls, some gyoza, a small salad and I'm stuffed.

Wifey and I order in Japanese every Friday night. It's our treat for getting through yet another work week. :banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just curious: is there a bit of confusion here regarding sushi (tiny, over-priced rice rolls) and sashimi (raw fish)?

-dh


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

sashimi is like playing without pedals:rockon: Drool


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...just curious: is there a bit of confusion here regarding sushi (tiny, over-priced rice rolls) and sashimi (raw fish)?
> 
> -dh


Sure, I could refer to it by their proper names, but what's the point? Haha. Nigiri, Sashimi, Maki......... they're all about the same size and I feel just as full after 12 pieces. Unless they're those undignified huge pieces that I don't like. Then I'm done after 6.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nine said:


> Sure, I could refer to it by their proper names, but what's the point? Haha.



...ha! ha!

um...clarity?

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> sashimi is like playing without pedals:rockon: Drool


...you mean playing completely clean? there are some songs, or sections of songs, that need a little dirt, no?

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...ha! ha!
> 
> um...clarity?
> 
> -dh


Geez, no need to get snippy.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

nine said:


> Geez, no need to get snippy.


Thats what I was thinking? 
Sushi rolls have raw fish in them too by the way.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Thats what I was thinking?
> Sushi rolls have raw fish in them too by the way.



...some do, but you pay a lot of money for that tiny morsel of fish buried in a rice roll. it has ocurred to me that the markup on sushi rolls must be incredibly high.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nine said:


> Geez, no need to get snippy.


...just yanking your chain!

:food-smiley-004: 

-dh


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

David's the one being snippy? Wow, this is one retarded thread.

See, even talking about sushi is bad. Everybody just go out and have a tasty burger and fries, OK? :smile:

Jim


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

or how about a nice plate of prairie oysters.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jim Jones said:


> Damn, uncooked fish just isn't appealing to me no matter how trendy it is. Come to think of it, fish that isn't breaded and deep-fried isn't appealing to me. :smile:
> 
> Jim


I second that emotion


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Sushi owns:banana:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ripper said:


> or how about a nice plate of prairie oysters.


Speaking of oysters, thats another raw appetizer that I have grown to love!

Mmmmmm......raw seafood. Drool


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Meh, forget it.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...just yanking your chain!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:
> 
> -dh


Whew, good. I think you're a cool guy and was hoping that it was just your run of the mill misinterpretation of tone on my part.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I prefer potatoes to rice and I like my raw fish well done.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ve come to like rice. With a rice cooker I just have to push a botton and it`s perfect every time.
Raise your hand if you like natto.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Speaking of oysters, thats another raw appetizer that I have grown to love!
> 
> Mmmmmm......raw seafood. Drool


I have to admit ocean oysters raw are a favourite of mine too, but I wouldn't be eating prairie oysters raw...bbq'd ,roasted, fried, yes...raw...nope.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted by sysexguy
> sashimi is like playing without pedals
> 
> 
> ...you mean playing completely clean? there are some songs, or sections of songs, that need a little dirt, no?


nope what I meant is that the sashimi has nothing covering up the taste. Sushi's fine but I'll pass on the silly stuff....like smoked salmon and cream cheese.......that's great, in a Jewish Deli, on a REAL montreal bagel, not a f$%^ing rrrRRRRoll up the rim poppy seed donut, and not at the sushi bar (bagel-less)

...and the ginger is to cleanse the pallet between pieces....so don't use it like ketchup on hotdogs.

I also dislike the crabstick......that's like using a POD:banana: gimme crab or gimme whitefish but don't paint red streaks on the whitefish and call it crab......remember Wok with Yan....."Put your crap meat in da wok, Oh, worst case of crab I ever saw"

anyway, sashimi for me is the pinnacle of raw....yummy.......then again tuna seared with peppercorns on one side only....pretty strong as well.None 

Andy


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> that's great, in a Jewish Deli, on a REAL montreal bagel, not a f$%^ing rrrRRRRoll up the rim poppy seed donut, and not at the sushi bar (bagel-less)
> 
> 
> Andy


LOL, there is nothing like a montreal bagel outside montreal:bow:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually if I recall, the Montreal Gazette said (a few years back) that the best Montreal Bagel was in Ottawa....... could this be true????

...and don't bother debating the matter with someone from New York, they're wrong, end of story.:tongue: 

andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:



> nope what I meant is that the sashimi has nothing covering up the taste. Sushi's fine but I'll pass on the silly stuff....like smoked salmon and cream cheese.......that's great, in a Jewish Deli, on a REAL montreal bagel, not a f$%^ing rrrRRRRoll up the rim poppy seed donut, and not at the sushi bar (bagel-less)
> ...and the ginger is to cleanse the pallet between pieces....so don't use it like ketchup on hotdogs.
> I also dislike the crabstick......that's like using a POD:banana: gimme crab or gimme whitefish but don't paint red streaks on the whitefish and call it crab......remember Wok with Yan....."Put your crap meat in da wok, Oh, worst case of crab I ever saw"
> anyway, sashimi for me is the pinnacle of raw....yummy.......then again tuna seared with peppercorns on one side only....pretty strong as well.None
> Andy


...hey, you're getting me all wound up here! couldn't agree more on the fake crab.

and i'm big on seared tuna - had it at emeril's in new orleans the year before katrina.

actually, my band had a sashimi feast on saturday: salmon, tuna, scallops and grouper. i haven't figured out where to find the real exotic fishies, yet, so we shop at the st lawrence market.

excellent montreal bagels here in toronto at st urbain, however.

-dh


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

how many others have tried...horse and reindeeer sashimi? I have.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> how many others have tried...horse and reindeeer sashimi? I have.


I've eaten horse and reindeer but never as sashimi.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

didn`t really like either raw but it would heve been rude to refuse. The other foreigner I was with took some of the reindeer home for his dog but she didn`t want it he said. But...if they offer me the tuna eyes or cod fish sperm sacks...I`m just gonna have to be rude eh.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Said with a Scottish drawl..." Yes, oh I like Sushi" which sounds like "Yesh, ah I like Sooshi" ........ Sean Connery, You Only Live Twice.

I go in cycles with sushi. There are times of the year where I'll have it three four, times a week. Then I won't have it for a month. But after reading this thread, I'll be indulging tonight. Actually I have had very little sushi over the past year. I went on a non-white diet last February (I have lost 70+ lbs since then) Like going pedal-less (as is Andy's preference) and only had sashimi for the past year......mmmmm. :tongue: 
When my daughter was young, very young, she loved all kinds of sushi. But here favorite was the flying fish roe. She liked how it popped in her mouth. The Sushi chefs were always amazed how a 3-4 year old could consume the most challenging of sushi's (fish eggs, sea urchin, etc.) and put a ton of wasabi on each bite.  She became more conservative in her eating habits as she got older.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*I like...*

http://www.hotwings.ca/

Then again, if Sushi was deep fried and covered in hot sauce, I might like it much better.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Robboman said:


> http://www.hotwings.ca/
> 
> Then again, if Sushi was deep fried and covered in hot sauce, I might like it much better.


Amen! Deep fried or BBQ'd makes anything taste good.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Amen! Deep fried or BBQ'd makes anything taste good.


So true. I've always maintained that I'd eat a work boot if it was battered and deep fried.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

nine said:


> So true. I've always maintained that I'd eat a work boot if it was battered and deep fried.


Oh do I understand that. I deep fry a turkey from time to time. It is sooooo good.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Oh do I understand that. I deep fry a turkey from time to time. It is sooooo good.


I think I am going to start selling stents on ebay. If you're nice I will get the antibody coated ones that don't get clogged by the little bits of fat still floating around your system.

konichiwa


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Tybone said:


> I think I am going to start selling stents on ebay. If you're nice I will get the antibody coated ones that don't get clogged by the little bits of fat still floating around your system.
> 
> konichiwa


Strangley enough my cholesterol is perfect. :banana:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Tybone said:


> I think I am going to start selling stents on ebay. If you're nice I will get the antibody coated ones that don't get clogged by the little bits of fat still floating around your system.
> 
> konichiwa



I think you wanna say sayonara at the end of your post...konichiwa...goes at the beginning... :wave: 
adios


----------

